# Im a Sunset Ocean gurlllllll



## snowkei (Jun 26, 2007)

haha...the title is about the liner...
blue herizon lll reminds me of sea/beach/ocean...
so I did the look today!























**what I use**
[face]
Revlon age defying liquid foundation #bare buff

[brow]
Shiseido Elixir brow pencil

[eye]
MAC paints #untitled
MAC piggy #Gold & Bright Coral
MAC e/s #passionate
MAC lll #blue herizon
MAC powerpoint #light as air

[lash]
ardell lashes #113(upper) & demure(bottom)

[cheek]
MAC msf #dark
MAC blush #prism
NARS blush #sertao

[lips]
MAC lipliner #quartz
MAC lipstick #freckle tone
MAC chromeglass #metalphysical


----------



## milamonster (Jun 26, 2007)

i LOVE this look!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 26, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh this is incredible & I'm stealing it!  You rock beyond all belief.  Stunning!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 26, 2007)

This look is stunning.


----------



## verdge (Jun 26, 2007)

this is pretty!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 26, 2007)

Very pretty!!  I love the color of that liner!


----------



## aeryss (Jun 26, 2007)

beautiful - the smooth yellow and oranges and the strong liner together great and harmonic contrast


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 26, 2007)

!!!
i LOVE you!
you are too perfect


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is beautiful like everything that you do!!! That liner is an awesome color and you applied it perfectly!!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 26, 2007)

The blending is flawless!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 26, 2007)

Soo pretty!


----------



## entipy (Jun 26, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 26, 2007)

thats soo pretty as usual...i always love your fotd's!!


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Jun 26, 2007)

Very pretty!  I'm feeling a bit under the weather due to some dental surgery, but the bright colors made me smile...ouch...but so pretty!


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2007)

awww yay! I love this look!!! As soon as I saw your look I started busting out my LLLs  and now I have two different color lined eyes and I have to leave for ice hockey in half an hour!!!!!

cheers!!! keep on postin'!!!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 26, 2007)

ah! you're so beautiful snowkei!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the eye liner! and your lips!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love it!! Perfection!!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 27, 2007)

whoa!!!! gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 27, 2007)

so gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 27, 2007)

this is lovely!!


----------



## Edie (Jun 27, 2007)

Perfect...as usual.

Coral colours look stunning on you!


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 27, 2007)

I love blue herizon.  Its very pretty on your skin!


----------



## ratoo (Jun 27, 2007)

I absolutely love this!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 27, 2007)

beautiful & great blending!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 27, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## munchkinhead (Jun 27, 2007)

that coral is beautiful on u!


----------



## monirock (Jun 27, 2007)

really inspiring look, you look great.


----------



## Daligani (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful!!!! I love sunset type looks, especially on darker eyes. That blue is an amaaaaaaaaazing color!!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 27, 2007)

love it!!


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 27, 2007)

You look great in red!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 27, 2007)

Love it! Very pretty, especially with the blue eyeliner!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 27, 2007)

I love this look!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

you look amazing. i love the liner. your fotds are always my fave!


----------



## gigiproductions (Jun 27, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 27, 2007)

the liner looks AMAZING


----------



## nyrak (Jun 28, 2007)

beautiful - I would never have thought to put those colours together, but that is so hot!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 28, 2007)

another winner! the blue liquid liner really sets the colour off!!!


----------



## zori (Jun 28, 2007)

This is simply gorgeous. Love your work!!!


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 30, 2007)

You rock the Sunset look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !! Love the liner and Coral looks sooo nice on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once again a beautiful and very inspiring work here!


----------



## boudoir (Jun 30, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## macedout (Aug 7, 2007)

did you use a brush to apply the blue herizon? or the applicator that comes in the tube?  i need tips on how to draw a line precise, like you did!
thanks


----------



## ivorygleam (Aug 7, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 7, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## verdge (Aug 7, 2007)

great colors!!!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Aug 7, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! Your liner is perfect! I swear, your gonna make me run out and buy Blue Herizon LLL.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 8, 2007)

very gorgeous!!


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 8, 2007)

this isss sooo purty!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Aug 9, 2007)

As usual.. u look Sooo Pretty ^___^


----------



## DJane_Addiction (Aug 9, 2007)

This look is amazing! I *love*it!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks ladies =D


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the whole look - the perfect makeup, cute top, glowing skin, adorable hair do and of course the perfect face.  Gorgeous!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

omg...stunning!!


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the different color eyeliner. Never thought to do that.


----------

